# Alabama River Report



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Been on the river for a couple days after some channel cats. Was gonna leave the yellow cats alone but had a 24h pounder rip a small blue cat off the hook. Thought it was weird that he ate the dead shad( but it happens sometimes), but he had the circle hook down his throat. Had that joker doubled up.inside him. Anyway the small cats bit well and we ended up with a nice mess. Hers the pics












of the stomach content and this mornings catch.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice mess of fish. Those big yellows will eat anything if they can get it in there mouths!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught about 30 nice skipjacks this afternoon. If anybody wants any let me know These are skipjack herring and not saltwater skipjacks.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been looking for some skipjack. I want to try some.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you getting the skips from the river?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Are you getting the skips from the river?


Yep


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

What section of the river are the skipjack coming from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

These came 15 miles below claiborne.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Little to far for me to go haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If you want to sell me some for bait please call me at 1-800-871-7163.


----------

